# Warum Kantenglättung manchmal Mist ist



## Kerkilabro (29. April 2015)

*Warum Kantenglättung manchmal Mist ist*

Hallo an alle Grafikfetischisten, 

Ich möchte mich gerne mit euch über ein ganz besonderes Thema unterhalten, es geht um Kantenglättung in Video-Computerspiele.
Viele von euch mögen es wenn sich in ihrer virtuellen Welt absolut keine Kanten an schrägen Objekten bilden (Treppenbildung) wie zum Beispiel an diagonalen wenn es sich nicht um Treppen handelt. 

Um dieses lästige Treppengebilde loszuwerden gibt es spezielle Methoden um das zu verhindern. In den Grafikoptionen ist es bekannt durch AA, MSAA, FXAA, TXAA und noch viele weitere Optionen.
Früher haben mich zu Playstation 1/2 Zeiten Spiele mehr gefesselt als heute. Nicht nur, das sie früher echte Viedeo- Computerspiele waren (ein anderes Thema  ), sondern vielmehr das Optische.

Jedes Level hat extrem geflimmert! ''Das ist doch mist!'' denkt ihr jetzt bestimmt. Nein, ist es nicht! Vielmehr hat so ein Level gelebt! Obwohl alles ziemlich leer war habe ich dennoch sehr viel leben gesehen!
Baumkronen als Beispiel haben extrem geflimmert! Das nenne ich realistisch! Früher hatten Viedeospiele quasi ungewollt eine art ''Windsimulation'' Sowas scheint heute fast unmöglich dies darzustellen, also wenn die einzelnen Blätter in der Baumkrone das Licht ständig brechen bzw sich Löcher dazwischen bilden. Heute sieht man extrem sterile Bäume, leblos sag ich nur dazu! Und genau das fehlt mir persönlich heute in jedem Video- Computerspiel, Leben! Jedes Spiel von heute ist nahezu tot, extrem steril. Es fehlen heute diese kleinen Dinge die früher viertuelle Welten so lebendig wirken ließen. 

Bei den heutigen Spielen ist es keine Option diese Kantenglättungs- Methoden zu deaktivieren weil es heute einfach optisch nicht passt durch die ganzen Grafikfeatures die es damals nicht gab.

Wie denkt ihr darüber?


----------



## azzih (29. April 2015)

*AW: Warum Kantenglättung manchmal Mist ist*

Nein das liegt wohl kaum daran ob du Kantenglättung an oder aus hast.AA ist imo in jedem Spiel Pflicht und führt immer zu immens besserem Bild.  Denke eher das hat bei dir andere Gründe:
1. Nostalgische Verklärung
2. viele Spiele schaffen heute kein vernünftiges Weltdesign mehr
3. die glänzenden und sauberen Texturen marke Battlefield. In Realer Welt ist fast jedes material matt und "dreckig", viele Spiele haben aber einen viel zu sauberen und glänzenden Look.


----------



## Ion (29. April 2015)

*AW: Warum Kantenglättung manchmal Mist ist*

Die damalige Grafik, zu PS1 Zeiten, war doch auch viel einfacher gestrickt. Dort gab es kein SSAO, keine Godrays, keine (Echtzeit)schatten und sowas. Heute ist das alles aufwändiger.

Aber ich verstehe nicht ganz was du meinst mit "Jedes Spiel von heute ist nahezu tot, extrem steril."
Genau das finde ich nicht. Hast du mal Dying Light gespielt? Irgendeinen Crysis Teil? Skyrim (mit Mods)? BF4? 
Da sind nicht selten so viele Details zur gleichen Zeit aktiv, dass ich öfters mal den Überblick verliere.

Aber man kann auch nicht wirklich die alte Grafik mit der heutigen vergleichen, oder? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerkilabro (29. April 2015)

*AW: Warum Kantenglättung manchmal Mist ist*

Vielleicht liegt es wirklich daran, das die Spiele von heute einfach nur sauber und glänzend wirken. Fakt ist aber das es stimmt, die Spiele haben absolut kein hauch von Leben. In Skyrim habe ich das Astwackeln der Bäume richtig gefeiert! Solche kleinigkeiten fehlen mir!
Schade das dies heute nirgens zum Standard gehört.  
In GTA 5 ist mir auch aufgefallen, dass der herumliegende Müll sich absolut nicht mehr bewegt. In GTA 4 ist es noch so. Regenschirme wurden von den NPC aufgespannt als es anfing zu regnen, in GTA 5 macht das keiner mehr. Ein Regenschauer mit sehr viel Sturm gab es auch noch in GTA 4, in GTA 5 auch gar nicht mehr. GTA 5 ist echt ranzig wenn es um ''Leben'' geht. Echt schade wohin die Entwicklung geht.


----------



## kero81 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Warum Kantenglättung manchmal Mist ist*

Also wenn man Aliasing als "Lebendig" betrachtet, brauch man eigentlich garnicht weiter zu diskutieren. Ich bin Gamer seit dem GameBoy und würde sowas wie Du da sagst niemals sagen. Heutige Spiele haben over 9000 mal mehr "Leben" als die früheren...


----------



## Körschgen (30. April 2015)

*AW: Warum Kantenglättung manchmal Mist ist*

Also Anti-Aliasing sehe ich in der heutigen Spielepolitik definitiv als das kleinste Übel an.

Einfallslosigkeit und unschöne Geschäftsgebahren à la DLC sind da schon eher mein Dorn im Auge...


----------



## Porsche2000 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Warum Kantenglättung manchmal Mist ist*

Du brauchst bei modernen Spielen einfach nur die Auflösung auf 640×480 einstellen, dann flimmert alles so realistisch wie du es gerne hast.


----------



## Noxxphox (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Warum Kantenglättung manchmal Mist ist*

lol  xD
naja und wenn du die lags von früher haben willst (das fiel mir immer an ps1/2 games extrem auf) einfach nebenher prime laufn lassen...

jedoch kann es auch sekn dasses dran liegt das ich ein spiel erst ab 70-90fps (je nach genre) als flüssig empfinde...aber war nurma so ne idee^^


----------



## JoM79 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Warum Kantenglättung manchmal Mist ist*

Das Level hat mehr Leben, weil die Kanten flimmern? 
Tut mir leid, aber ich empfinde genau das Gegenteil. 
Kantenflimmern zerstört mir die ganze Atmosphäre eines Spiels. 
Auch sind Spielwelten heutzutage viel lebendiger als früher, siehe die Bilder von Ion.


----------



## tandel (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Warum Kantenglättung manchmal Mist ist*

@Kerkilabro

Ich verstehe was Du meinst, mache es selbst aber nicht am Kantenflimmern fest. Ich denke, das was Du meinst ist das Uncanny Valley, das es imho nicht nur bei menschlichen Avataren gibt.
GTA V ist so ein Beispiel. Die Welt ist fantastisch, überall kleine Details, Menschen auf der Straße, Hunde, Vögel, Wale, etc. etc.

Doch obwohl die Welt so perfekt wie noch nie war, stört es mich zunehmend, dass man kaum ein Gebäude betreten kann. Das war bei älteren GTAs nicht der Fall.
Eben weil alles so perfekt ist, fallen diese Dinge jetzt auf. Je näher die simulierte Welt an die echte dran kommt, desto kleiner werden die Details, die einen stören.


----------

